
Bill Gates buys big chunk of land in Arizona to build 'smart city' - deyturkerjerbs
http://www.kgw.com/news/bill-gates-buys-big-chunk-of-land-in-arizona-to-build-smart-city/491135744
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15679500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15679500)

